# AWT vs SWING vs SWT



## Guest (25. Apr 2007)

Hallo
Ich möchte eine MetaSuchmaschine mit GUI Oberfläche machen, was ist am günstgsten:
PRO AWT
leicht zu erlernen
einige Funktionen ohne zusätzlicen Aufwand (z. B. Scrollpane)
PRO SWING
viele viele Dialogelemente
LAF wechselbar
portabel
PRO SWT
???
CONTRA AWT
nur bedingt portabel
 kein einheitliches LAF
CONTA SWING
unperformant
tlw. hoher programieraufwand
CONTRA SWT
???

MFG


----------



## schalentier (25. Apr 2007)

Swing ist nur so inperformant, wie es der Entwickler programmiert. Es ist *nicht* generell langsam!!

SWT nutzt die GUI Elemente des Betriebssystems. Viel mehr kann ich auch net dazu sagen, generell ist es aber eher unueblich, SWT ohne Eclipse zu nutzen, oder? Kenn zumindest kein Gegenbeispiel...

Aber nimm auf keine Fall AWT (also ohne Swing, denn Swing baut ja auf AWT auf). 

Nochmal: Swing ist nicht langsam! !!


----------



## Wildcard (25. Apr 2007)

Schalentier hat recht, Swing ist nicht langsam und so ziemlich das flexibelste Toolkit (aller Sprachen) überhaupt.
Ausserdem ist es keinesfalls schwerer zu erlernen als AWT sondern praktisch in allen Punkten überlegen.
SWT hat den Vorteil das du ein absolut natives Look and Feel hast, aber das Handling ist oft sehr unschön.


----------



## padde479 (25. Apr 2007)

> generell ist es aber eher unueblich, SWT ohne Eclipse zu nutzen, oder?


Kann ich also nur SWT-Programme laufen lassen, wenn ich Eclipse benutze :shock:


----------



## Wildcard (25. Apr 2007)

Nein. Siehe Azureus.


----------



## schalentier (25. Apr 2007)

padde479 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > generell ist es aber eher unueblich, SWT ohne Eclipse zu nutzen, oder?
> 
> 
> Kann ich also nur SWT-Programme laufen lassen, wenn ich Eclipse benutze :shock:



Eahm... lesen hilft! Ich finds nur eben _unueblich_, kann mich da aber auch taeuschen, wie ich es auch geschrieben hab. Azureus is mit SWT geschrieben? Wieder was gelernt :-D


----------



## Linuxhippy (25. Apr 2007)

SWT hat unter Linux und OSX große Performance-Probleme.

Es gibt z.B. einen ziemlich realitätsnahen benchmark in welchem Swing Swt um den Faktor 15 überrundet! (4s vs. ~250ms)

lg Clemens


----------



## Ariol (25. Apr 2007)

Wir haben uns im Studium mal kurz mit swt beschäftigt, weil wir es für das GUI unseres Projekts verwenden wollten.

Ist aber schlussendlich doch nichts draus geworden, weil es in der Erstellung einfach zu stark von swing/awt abweicht und dieses Konzept uns allen nicht so richtig zugesagt hat.


----------



## byte (25. Apr 2007)

PRO SWT: Echte native GUI Elemente. 
Contra SWT: Du musst plattformspezifische Bibliotheken beilegen, damit es läuft.


----------

